# 1st Annual BRP Figure 8 Race



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys

Here is the video from the our first Figure 8 race. This was one of the most fun r/c races I have ever raced in. 

As you will see these cars are pretty durable. The most damage over the entire day was a couple of bent axles and a couple of broken body mounts. I don't think any other car would hold up to the hits that they took.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy6eqrImAxE

There will be more videos to come.
Tang


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW THAT WAS FUN TO WATCH...:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

That looked like a lot of fun>>I wish I could of run the rent o' racer in that one.Congrats to the Tangster for the win that was crazy!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

didn't see a green car out there


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Bud ran the rent-a-racer!!! We just got in trouble for waking my wife from her beauty sleep by laughing too loud watching it!!!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Watched the video, looks like you guys had a blast. Wish I could have been there. I hope we can do it again at the close of the summer season.
Happy Easter!!
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Crazy - Fun!


----------



## tek18_Racer#1 (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks awesome. I'd race that if closer.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey everyone,

Here is the figure 8's greatest hits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LBZc8MJ0J0


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NICE -- I like the music!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those videos were GREAT :lol::woohoo: It sure seemed like We were crashing more than that!!!!!!!

BRP 1/18th scale cars taked a lickin and keep on tickin :thumbsup:

I ran the BRP rent a racer it is the purple truck that hit the pole several times. ( I coudn't see since I was laughing sooooo much) The truck ran 30 min all that broke was a rear body mount after a marshal jumped to miss a car and landed right on mine WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't think any other 1/18 mfg can honestly say that their car would hold up to that kind of abuse over and over, again and again for ten minutes!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe We should post this on a Scalpel site


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

That figure 8 race was awesome.
I could have told you how tough the BRP car was ten years ago. Both of my boys learned how to drive with a BRP car. I owned one of the first cars that Bud produced with no suspension. I think the only hop-up for it at that time was the ball differential!
I remember when the suspension upgrade first hit the shelves- man what a difference!

Here's to the history of the BRP, as always, a top notch product. Others may have the glitz, but we have the FUN- Simply Fun!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

Well said!


aeracer said:


> That figure 8 race was awesome.
> I could have told you how tough the BRP car was ten years ago. Both of my boys learned how to drive with a BRP car. I owned one of the first cars that Bud produced with no suspension. I think the only hop-up for it at that time was the ball differential!
> I remember when the suspension upgrade first hit the shelves- man what a difference!
> 
> Here's to the history of the BRP, as always, a top notch product. Others may have the glitz, but we have the FUN- Simply Fun!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Here is the video from the our first Figure 8 race. This was one of the most fun r/c races I have ever raced in.
> 
> ...


Movin on UP !!!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL:freak::freak:

Boy howdy was that video worth the wait! Did anybody think to issue the turn marshalls safety equipment, like a catchers mit, facemask or leggings?

The BRP cars were flying on the track & OFF!

There were several crashes that I was sure would end the day for several racers but no and they raced on!:woohoo::woohoo:

Who won?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tangtester WON Fig 8. Howard K won roadoval He was leading in the fig 8 but dumped ran same pack in both back to back so now We know they will run 20 min on a charge in HEAVY race conditions I crashed alot could not see with the tears in my eyes  from laughing :lol:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

After watching the figure 8 videos, I can understand.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This is soooooooooo Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey

After watching the 3rd round again I reallized that it was a good race between Bud and I

Enjoy
Tang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8d7N8BPe3E


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

TangTester said:


> Hey
> 
> After watching the 3rd round again I reallized that it was a good race between Bud and I
> 
> ...


???????


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

TangTester said:


> Hey
> 
> After watching the 3rd round again I reallized that it was a good race between Bud and I
> 
> ...


YOU SUCK!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I love that song...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang>> Did You do that ????


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL what do you think


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I think the site was hijacked !!!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Pretty gay! Dude get back in the closet where you belong.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

very disturbing to say the least.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Someone has too much time on their hands....


----------

